# Amber's First Snow!!!



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Amber sure looks like she's having a ball...and she's very pretty too.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Very cute, Shirley! Were you able to make a snowman at all? I was disappointed the few times it snowed here to find out I couldn't. I bet Augie would have had a blast biting it


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That looks like loads of fun!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I was disappointed the few times it snowed here to find out I couldn't. I bet Augie would have had a blast biting it


I figured that since Augie can paint, that he would make his own snowman? (maybe using a carrot for the nose that he grew last summer and put up in cans for use this winter).


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I figured that since Augie can paint, that he would make his own snowman? (maybe using a carrot for the nose that he grew last summer and put up in cans for use this winter).


Well yeah, but the snow was too powdery. Even Augie has his limits


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Well yeah, but the snow was too powdery. Even Augie has his limits


I'm not sure about that.... Are you sure he couldn't do like a indian snow-dance and make it snow so he could make the coolest snowman EVER!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think Augie should run for President of the World!!!!!!   He'd win no problem.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He could have taken the hose to the snow to get it wet and make an awsome snowman  

:hijacked:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

For shame! Shirley is going to get you people for hijacking her thread--START RUNNING! This could get ugly


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> For shame! Shirley is going to get you people for hijacking her thread--START RUNNING! This could get ugly


Wow LaurJen, you've really *scared them off!!!* 
Sorry been very busy at home (hospital appts/new appliances deliveries/fittings...)


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome video. I also went to your youtube account and watched the other one. Really Great. Thanks for sharing.
Joe


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Very cute, Shirley! Were you able to make a snowman at all? I was disappointed the few times it snowed here to find out I couldn't. I bet Augie would have had a blast biting it


My daughter made a mini snowman for Amber and then fed it to her


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's the one, I liked this one even better.
Joe


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Joe said:


> Yeah, that's the one, I liked this one even better.
> Joe


Thanks! It was amazing seeing her for the first time in snow (specially that she loves icecubes). We knew it would be a success but still... It was an amazing moment!!

I have 4 more but I haven't had time to put them on yet but I am on holiday w/c 19th Feb!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww....very cute. Looks like they were having LOTS of fun


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes I also liked the snowman one better  Very very cute


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Joe said:


> Awesome video. I also went to your youtube accou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh dear!! I can't believe I went through troubleshooting wiht YOUTUBE for over 2 hours earlier this evening and no one is interestied in watching our videos after all!!

Tough luck I guess... I know you are all busy!! Never mind... :nana:


----------

